# Advice on putting new line on Baitrunner 6500



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a baitrunner 6500 and need to put new line on it. I havent done this before and need some help. When I bought it they put 230 yards of 25 lb standard line on it at the tackle shop (the reel says right on it that it takes 230 yards of 25 lb line). I want more line than that and read about using powerpro backing to achieve more line. So I just bought a 150 yd spool of 30 lb test power pro and a 500 yd spool of 25 lb "Ande" standard fishing line.

My goal with this setup is to fish with live bait (probably blue runners) from the beach. I want a lot of line so the bait can swim FAR, then a lot of line to fight the monster I hope to pull in.

Question 1: What is the best knot to start with, i.e. to attach the power pro line to the reel? Just a standard uni knot?

Question 2: How should I attach the power pro to the standard line? I know how to do the double uni knot - would that work?

Question 3: If I use all 150 yards of the power pro, how much of the standard line will I be able to get on the reel as well? How do I know when to stop putting line on the reel (so I dont put too much on)?

If you have any other ideas that I should consider to accomplish my goal as stated above please share!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Baitrunner*

I have the 6500 baitrunner also and just added about 120 yards more of the power pro. I just used the double uni knot. I use the 40lb. power pro..connecting both..same strength line.It works fine.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have the*

same setup, but if you want to land med size sharks or other monsters from the beach. I would get rid of the mono all together. What i did (i learn from other here on the board) was to get Two 300yds of 30lb test PowerPro (8lb dia) Put tape on the 6500 spool, then tie the PP to it with a uni knot. Reel that 300yds on (Tight) then go to a football field or a open park, tie a hook on to the end of the line.. Hook that to something strong (Fence or anything else) Walk as off as much as you can. Then tighten the drag really good, and reel the line back on(walking it back to whatever you hook it too. Now after you done this, get your other spool and tie that together with a double uni- knot and reel that 300yd on your reel. Then do the same thing again, hook it to something and walk off as much as you can. And reel it back on "Tight" What this does is pack the braid really good on your reel. And thats what you want with "Braid line" ...Guess what now you have 600yds of line on your reel. That is stronger and thinner then the Mono, thats add for more distance on your cast. And enough line to fight anything you might meet on the beach. Will you ever get a fish to take out 600yds of line, (maybe not) but it's nice to know you have the line for it. (And yes there have been people that been spool with 600yds) on leaders and shock leaders, steel leader....Rigs...Depends on what you are trying to catch....I went with Hi-Vi yellow PowerPro, it's nice to be able to see the line. And it really helps if you have other people around you fishing. In the Fla section one of the members (Airnuts) does this and he does pretty well, go look up some of his threads.... it also would be a good idea to learn more knots, (I love the uni) but other knots work really well with braid also....opcorn:


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the 6500 BR as well. Put 8lb mono backing and 30#PP for main line. You can use uni knot to tie the backing mono to the PP. If you plan on using that 6500 for the surf then I would advise you go with the PP as your main line and not the reverse. You can attach a 40# Shockleader using a J-knot to attach mono to braid and your good to go. You really don't need a shockleader for the 6500BR since you will probably be using a 9footer.


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the advice so far. couple follow-up questions

Jettypark - I understand how your process for winding the line tight would work. However, let's say you you have half your line out with live bait on it, and you want to call it a day so you reel it in. There is not much tension when you reel it in so will you run into problems having too much line and it not being wound tight enough to fit?

KT_UMCP - Why the relatively light weight backing line (8lb)? Don't you want to match the 30 lb pp with something closer to in strength? Why do you suggest using the pp as the main line and not the backing? Any reason other than potential casting distance? I wanted to use it as backing not the mainline because I guess I am a little intimidated by it, having never used it before. I have seen people have lots of trouble using it with birds nests and other problems. Thought it would be nice as backing in case I get all of my mainline out and need the extra distance that it would provide.

Can someone explain what a shock leader is and how it works? By the way, I am using this reel with a 12' shakespeare rod.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Fl, The resaon I use the low#mono backing is because it keeps the backing line nice and tight. Even with the mono backing you can still spool a good 300yds of 30#PP on the 6500. You don't even have to have any type of backing if you wish not too. My philosophy is, if you have a fish that is going to zip threw your 300 yards of PP you will lose the fish no matter, there fore i use 8-10# of mono as backing to keep that mono as tight as possible when spooling my PP on top of it. The mono backing is going to be minimal. Most people use mono backing to save cost of PP mainline spooling. For instance, on my emcastplus4500 that I specially use to target togs I use almost half mono backing and just buy 150yards of 80# PP since there is no neccesity to cast out far to target togs. IMHO I would think that the 6500BR is a bit to small of a reel for a 12 footer. the reason I choose to use braid is becasue of the strength of braid compared to mono and the no stretch factor. Plus I can spppol much more 30#PP then I can a 30lb mono since the diameter of the the PP will be much less but equal strength. All my heavers have PP on it and for me it is a must. I feel very confident when I have a good size fish on it and I am able to muscles it in if need be without worrying about the possiblilty of the braid snapping on me (I use 60# and 80# PP on my heavers). 

The reason why you see some people have birds nest on braid can be one of many reason. IMHO, the 2 most frequent reason for birds nest on braid is that you are tossing to light of a set up on the too heavy of a braid, the second may be the fact that you may have been caught up or snagged from a prior occasssion and decided to tug on the rod creating your braid in the spool to overlap each other and when you cast it out after the fact you will get a mess of a birds nest inside the spool. Also, the guides of your rod could have a nick in it and this can cause a tremendous headache. Oh and whether you use braid or mono if you are using conventional you will birds nest especially tossing heavier set ups.

I may resort to using braid when it comes to targeting one of 3 things: 1. bait fish 2. perch, crappie, spot and even croaker and the rest of them smaller critters out there 3. Finesse fishing for in fresh water. Once you go braid it is hard to go back, do not be intimidated by it by no means.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fla*

When using "Braid" you have to take care of it, it isnt like mono. Don't forget you are only able to cast out so far anytime you go fishing. So if you leave early, and you are home cleaning your gear. This is the time to "Walk" off, how much line you think you might had cast out. And you reel it back on tight again (Packing). Braid put on tight will cast better from a beach, where distance is what you are looking for. There are alot of people who don't put anything on for backing on the spool(me), just some tape to keep the braid from slipping. And if you fill your 6500 BR with 300yds of 30lb PP, you notice that the spool is only half full  Thats why i add another 300yd PP, will i ever use it (600yd) maybe not, but i like to know it's there. As for bird nest, this happen when a loop also forms on your spool. And this is cause by people not putting the bail down by hand. As for "Shock" leader, there is alot of view on this. But all it is..another leader tie to your main leader, That wraps around your spool a few times. People that get into throwing heavy lead  use it to keep from killing anyone (5 to 8 oz of lead) on the beach. But i also use it, to keep me from cutting up my hand (Braid) and give me that extra cushion, if a big fish take off fast on me. I been thinking about just doing a Bimini twist with the braid then tying that to a (long) main leader to that. (somethiing that i learn here on the Board )That way i cut down on how many knots i have tie on, less chance for something to go wrong....:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> I been thinking about just doing a Bimini twist with the braid QUOTE]
> 
> just remember that with braid knots, use more wraps. biminis usually do 20 wraps. i use at least 40 for braid. and more tag wraps as well.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

"NTKG" i just did it and it is still a low profile knot, that should go thru the guides pretty good. The only problem was tying a long Bimini twist  I just did it outside, i wanted to have enough line to wrap on the spool a few times. I also did something else with this setup (6500) i loaded it with almost 500yds of 30lb PP and finished it with 50lb PP (100yds) tie with a uni to uni...and finish that off with the long Bimini twist...that double the 50lb to 100lb, about ten feet  and finish that off with four feet of 200lb mono leader tie to three feet of 500lb...and ending it with two 20/0 circle hooks   This is a setup just for sharks and i havent tested it yet, but the leaders will change depending on what is in the surf. Because down here (fla) during the bait run off the beaches, you never know what will be chasing them....Tarpon, snooks, kingfish, Sharks...Last summer i got my butt kicked, by Kingfish, and Sharks....and i didnt have that much line on the reels. So this year i am getting ready for battle  i might get snapped off again, but at least i will have a fighting chance...Unless i get hooked up to one of those monster sharks that roam our beaches....then forget i will have to start all over...  Thanks to everyone that has given great infor....and also the great info that we have here already, searches are a great thing....opcorn: opcorn: oh i forgot to add, when i joined the braid from 30lb to 50lb i marked it with a red marker so i knew, when i could put more pressure on the fish, and also know how far out the fish was.......:fishing:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with most being said here. I just joined the baitrunner club with 2 new 5050 Daiwa Sealine's and they work great. Mine are both packed with close to 500 yds of 40# high vis yellow. These will be my casting med shark/red rigs to go along with the two deep water boat reel/rod big boy set ups. I use backing because I like a little emergency stretch. I had a red run my line down to the 20 yds of 40# mono I had for backing and that extra stretch helped me some (I beleive) in getting him to turn a little and do the long 300 yd slog back to the beach. I would also recommend always marking your tie points. I use a very light coat of epoxy to hold on a few wraps of dental floss around my uni knots to give me the visual and that nice cinnamony fresh scent!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cpn*

Those arent spinning reels to join the baitRunner club it has to be a baitrunner in the spinning reel famliy. Sorry but we will have to pass on your request to join the "DarkSide"...heh heh...   Unless i am wrong and the sealine model is a spinning reel...I have been known to be wrong on a few things


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

daiwa sealine makes a spinning baitrunner model. I have yet to turn to the dark side. Not enough time and money to go conventional.


----------

